# Disney set to do 'Toy Story 3' without Pixar.



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Movies/11/16/film.toy.story/index.html

Kind of a low blow to Pixar.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Booo!!!!, without pixar I hope it will be a POS!!!!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Eisner just Doesn't Get It.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I hope he gets "it"!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

...Disney's computer animated movies start sucking as much as their recent old-school animations.


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Also read in the local paper that Tom Hanks is not really interested in doing the voice of Woody in Toy Story 3. It may be related to Pixar not doing it but I didn't really read the whole article.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, tom hanks can walk away from it-i wonder if tim allen can, considering that disney is his main distributor of the films he makes...i hope that the board members think about this and finally give eisner the boot...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Eisner is retiring in 2006 when his contact expires. It would take a lot to get him out before then. Not impossible, but when you have a boardroom full of sycophants, it's hard to get things changed.


----------

